# Redstation colocation?



## Reece-DM (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi,


Currently looking for collocation options and came a cross red station being away from London and the hefty price tags that come with it it may be feasible for what I need and closer to myself.


We've had servers with them before with no major hickups but wondering if anybody has collocation experience with them?


Were currently awaiting a quote from custodian again though it is bit of a price difference.


Any info would be great


----------



## Bigdaveelk (Jul 19, 2013)

I've colo'd with them for over 3 yrs and not had any problems. They're prices are very reasonable and are supported by their excellent network which keeps getting better over time, they are just in the process of adding 2 x 100GB pipes out of their Hampshire facilities. To gain a very comprehensive quote just send an email to their Sales Dept stating what you require and you'll get a response within 24hrs. Anything else you want to know and I'll try and answer.


----------



## notFound (Jul 19, 2013)

Redstation is cheap bandwidth to be honest, it would be good if colocation was cheap but recently it's gone up by a lot. Take a look at Rapidswitch, if you want a gigabit port they're little useless though, it's around a 45 minute drive from central London.

What is your budget? ConnetU gave me a very decent quote apart from their gigabit port again.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 19, 2013)

Rapidswitch are used alot, but i'm pretty sure if you get large DDoS'es they just kick you out (@Iniz)


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

Works for us, although their peerings to LINX and LoNAP are really congested at peak.  My understanding is that they are in the process of upgrading to a 100G coherent ring which should help a lot with that.


----------

